# Can you sustain a "Wheelie" on a swing bike?



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

jest wund'rn...


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 29, 2015)

You have the option of locking up the rear frame on the bike via a switch. When locked up, you can ride the bike like any other Sting Ray style bike


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> You have the option of locking up the rear frame on the bike via a switch. When locked up, you can ride the bike like any other Sting Ray style bike




ahhhhh, that's what that knob is for..... good to know.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 29, 2015)

The guys from Frisco Bay Stingrays do it all the time.check out their Facebook page.


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

I can't.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

catfish said:


> I can't.




we do other things well......


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

bricycle said:


> we do other things well......




Yes we do. I also take pay pal.


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 29, 2015)

This guy can.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkmGD-X_BW8


----------



## robertc (Sep 29, 2015)

Now that is talent.


----------

